# Training Birds



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

How Do You Guys Train Ur Birds To Use The Trap/trap In?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

feed call.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> feed call.


try to start with young birds


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

egpigeon said:


> try to start with young birds


the birds i have are young


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

feed call... which means.. call them in from the trap when you feed them.. they need to be hungry to start responding.. repetition with your call tells them it is feeding time..when they come in from the settling cage without hesitation to your feed call then the cage can be taken away.. then they can go out if they want... keep the routine with the feed call and hope they come in.. if they don't then they are not hungry enough..then you would have to adjust the feed.. the next day they should be hungry if they were left out... once they are out the only control one has is the feed....so for them to respond they need to be hungry enough. keep everything at the same time of day with your feed as well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Settling cage and feed call.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> feed call... which means.. call them in from the trap when you feed them.. they need to be hungry to start responding.. repetition with your call tells them it is feeding time..when they come in from the settling cage without hesitation to your feed call then the cage can be taken away.. then they can go out if they want... keep the routine with the feed call and hope they come in.. if they don't then they are not hungry enough..then you would have to adjust the feed.. the next day they should be hungry if they were left out... once they are out the only control one has is the feed....so for them to respond they need to be hungry enough. keep everything at the same time of day with your feed as well.


Can't agree more. When trap training my birds, I always use the same whistle, and blow the same pattern on my whistle (tweet-tweet, tweet-tweet, tweet-tweet, pause, repeat). My birds only get fed once a day, and they all get put out into the settling cage prior to feed time. I lock the trap closed to put down feed, or the more experienced birds will just come right in to eat. I unlock the bobs, and whistle. No bird gets fed unless it comes through the trap. When young birds go hungry because all the feed is gone when they trap in late, they will trap in quicker the next day - guaranteed. I also put down new food for my breeders at the same time. That way, young birds that are starting to eat on there own also associate the feed call with food. When I move them into the flight pens, they are usually trap trained in a day.


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the information you have given me


----------

